# Anyone have an Ozark Mtn Carriage Harness?



## rbrown (Apr 17, 2012)

I am looking for another harness so both of my girls have their own harness for this summer, and came across a used Ozark Mountain Carriage Harness that will fit Skip and is in my price range. Does anyone have one? Leia, I see your picture on their website with the harness, so I'm hoping you see this! My horses will be working hard this summer doing lessons, so I want to make sure they both have comfy harnesses. Ideally I would love to buy a Camptown sport harness (I LOVE my freedom collar!) or something similar for Skip, and use Skip's current harness with Kandy (it's on the last holes with Skip, and fits Kandy well), but with Skip's recent vet bills (and with me not working full-time yet), that's going to be a stretch for my budget- however, my horses' comfort is coming first, and I know it's only fair of me to make sure they have comfy, well-fitting harnesses if I'm asking them to be driving lesson horses all summer! Anyway, any comments on the carriage harness (or carriage harness vs. something like the camptown sport harness) would be appreciated!

Edit- oops, duh, just saw the very recent thread on this harness! Questions answered!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's a very good harness. I still like mine and used it to start Turbo, who was as happy and comfortable in it as Kody always was. The only reason I stopped using it was because Kody got a fine show harness and a full CDE harness and the carriage harness that could do both was no longer needed.

Leia


----------



## rbrown (Apr 20, 2012)

I ended up buying it



Now just have to wait for it to get here!


----------



## rbrown (Apr 24, 2012)

I got it today! Looks nice- almost perfect condition, so I'm quite pleased with myself for finding this little steal of a deal





I have one question, though. I think the harness has wrap straps instead of the little straps that connect the shaft loops to the overgirth. My old harness that I sold awhile ago had wrap straps, but I don't remember how I used them, and besides, that was before I really knew much about harnessing so odds are that I was doing it wrong!! So, I *think* I wrap the straps over the shafts in front of and behind the tugs (hope that's the right word- the loops the shafts go through), and they're supposed to be tightly wrapped. But... since I'm using a breeching, do my wrap straps have to be tight? Is it better to give the shafts some room to move?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 25, 2012)

rbrown said:


> I have one question, though. I think the harness has wrap straps instead of the little straps that connect the shaft loops to the overgirth. My old harness that I sold awhile ago had wrap straps, but I don't remember how I used them, and besides, that was before I really knew much about harnessing so odds are that I was doing it wrong!! So, I *think* I wrap the straps over the shafts in front of and behind the tugs (hope that's the right word- the loops the shafts go through), and they're supposed to be tightly wrapped. But... since I'm using a breeching, do my wrap straps have to be tight? Is it better to give the shafts some room to move?


Yep, in front of and then behind the tugs, sometimes with a second wrap back there if necessary, then tucked back under where it crosses from front to back and buckled in. The fact you're using breeching (yay!) means you don't have to worry about the wrap straps slipping on the shafts so they don't have to be cinched down uber-tight but they should still be snug; I try to put a soft elastic tension on mine so they keep the shafts from bouncing and keep the outside shaft close to the horse on turns but it isn't pulling the saddle down hard on the horse's back. That's why I like leather wraps even on a synthetic harness! They stretch and conform just enough to be comfortable for the horse.

I experimented with it one time after moving to open tugs with my Camptown harness and found that leaving the wrap straps loose just caused a horrible bouncing that drove both the horse and I nuts within minutes. It's apparently either full open tugs and perfectly balanced shafts, or snug up the wrap straps.





Leia


----------



## rbrown (Apr 25, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Yep, in front of and then behind the tugs, sometimes with a second wrap back there if necessary, then tucked back under where it crosses from front to back and buckled in. The fact you're using breeching (yay!) means you don't have to worry about the wrap straps slipping on the shafts so they don't have to be cinched down uber-tight but they should still be snug; I try to put a soft elastic tension on mine so they keep the shafts from bouncing and keep the outside shaft close to the horse on turns but it isn't pulling the saddle down hard on the horse's back. That's why I like leather wraps even on a synthetic harness! They stretch and conform just enough to be comfortable for the horse.
> 
> I experimented with it one time after moving to open tugs with my Camptown harness and found that leaving the wrap straps loose just caused a horrible bouncing that drove both the horse and I nuts within minutes. It's apparently either full open tugs and perfectly balanced shafts, or snug up the wrap straps.
> 
> ...


Thanks Leia! Given the crazy hills where I drive, there is no way I could get away with driving without a breeching! I ended up using the other harness today when I took Skip out, but I did try the new one on and IT FITS! Yay! I'm sure it will get lots of use as soon as both girls are driving.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 27, 2012)

I jave a diagram of wrapping the straps on my website. You can right click and print it off to take to the barn with you.


----------

